# Flash Menus in walkman series install guide



## dtox (May 1, 2007)

ok.. this is a guide to installing flash themes on ur se w810i,w300i, z550 etc phones..  i dunno if it works with k series..but am trying to find out.. for those of u who dont know wat i m talkin bout, chk out this video

Firstly, check ur firmware version.. do this by pressing >*<<*<* on ur joystick.. then go to service info

Secondly, Install USB flash drivers.. download them from  here
then connect ur phone via the dcu-60 cable while keeping the "c" key pressed.. this brings up "found a new hardware wizard".. simply browse to the location of the above file to install the usb drivers.THIS STEP IS NECESSARY.. DO NOT SKIP THIS!!

download ur firmware file ( from topsony.com .mbn file).. if u own an 810i, this is the link to the firmware file
w810i firmware

i have a few firmwares on my comp. .. do let me kno if u need any.. if i have them, i'll upload



> WARNING: Flashing ur phone can damage ur cell permanently IF NOT DONE CORRECTLY, i DO NOT take responsibility for the damage caused. so proceed at ur own risk.
> 
> MAKE SURE U HAVE FULLY CHARGED CELL BATTERY BEFORE PROGRESSING.
> 
> ...




U can also put in customised acoustic drivers, camera drivers,patches,media player skins etc. using this method!

In case u damage ur phone doing this, simply run SEUS n everything will be back to normal! 

I would Like to thank *infra_red_dude* for the full support he provided me wen i flashed my fone for the first time


----------



## dreams (May 2, 2007)

Hi..

Thnx for the info..

I am findin a site to d/l the new firmware for my w300i "R4EA031"..

But in topsony.com site it displays only the old version of firmware..

if sum1 has the firmware culd u pls upload it..i searched a lot..

TIA


----------



## dtox (May 2, 2007)

dude i got this firmware for w300i.. *rapidshare.com/files/17763944/W300i_R9A036_MAIN_GENERIC_JE_RED49.rar

its r9a036 generic je version.. and in my 9th point, put speed as 115200 if 921600 dosent work..


----------



## infra_red_dude (May 3, 2007)

dtox said:
			
		

> I would Like to thank *infra_red_dude* for the full support he provided me wen i flashed my fone for the first time



glad i cud be of help.....

nice job dtox.. a lot of people haf now bougt w810i. wud be a very useful guide for them


----------



## blueshift (May 4, 2007)

Great article. 
That >*<<*<* trick is really nice. There are so many customizations available there..but i didn't tried it. Will my warranty void if i change these??

btw how can i make my own menu thing?


----------



## infra_red_dude (May 4, 2007)

yes it'll be void. but u can get back to the original setup whenever u wanna claim warranty....


----------



## dtox (May 5, 2007)

blueshift said:
			
		

> btw how can i make my own menu thing?



yeah.. if u wanna change the menu icons, all u have to do is go to FS/TPA/PRESET/SYSTEM/MENU. There u will find a file called menu.ml. 

*MAKE SURE U BACK A BACKUP OF menu.ml IN CASE U SCREW ANYTHING UP!!!* 

Open it in  wordpad or notepad n go to this line:



> <element id="InternetServices">
> <label type="name" textid="OLP_TITLE_TXT"/>
> <icon pos="unselected" source="internal">DESKTOP_WAP_ICN</icon>
> <icon pos="selected" source="internal">DESKTOP_WAP_SELECTED_ICN</icon>
> ...




once u find this, edit it to this:



> <element id="InternetServices">
> <label type="name" textid="OLP_TITLE_TXT"/>
> <icon pos="unselected" source=*"file">xyz.png*</icon>
> <icon pos="selected" source=*"file">abc.png*</icon>
> ...



this is to change "internet services" icon  for example.. to change other icons, simply browse to the desired element id in menu.ml n make the same changes as above. Once u have made the changes, Save the new edited menu.ml in FS/TPA/PRESET/SYSTEM/MENU by overwriting the existing file and also put in the images u wish to make the icons.. in the above case, abc.png and xyz.png shd be put in FS/TPA/PRESET/SYSTEM/MENU along with menu.ml 

btw.. this method works in w810,800,k750 etc fones..


----------



## Gaurav (May 5, 2007)

my personal advice, DON'T TRY IT., you will be void of your warranty.., if you are planning to purchase a new phone then go for it....
I tried it and my phone could'nt turn on, had to replace it from the service center..... (Scared of installing anything on my new phone)
The process is just too complicated...


----------



## shashank_re (May 5, 2007)

Will it work on w700i?(flash themes)


----------



## infra_red_dude (May 5, 2007)

^^^ nope....... no flashlite support in w700i!!!


----------



## dtox (May 5, 2007)

Gaurav said:
			
		

> my personal advice, DON'T TRY IT., you will be void of your warranty.., if you are planning to purchase a new phone then go for it....
> I tried it and my phone could'nt turn on, had to replace it from the service center..... (Scared of installing anything on my new phone)
> The process is just too complicated...



hey buddy! I agree it is risky but i started fidling around with it since the day i got my fone.. if u have the corect guide n knowledge, there is NO WAY u can screw this up!! plus there is SEUS to help u out if u screw nething up.. its not as risky as u make it sound!!!  i have flashed n reflashed my fone like 50 times now using the above method.. still runnin fine!  


Oh, n b4 sending ur fone to the service center, u could have posted ur problem here , in this forum.. v might have helped u out with it.. as i see it.. ur fone couldnt turn on, yeah?? well..i had the same problem the first time i flashed n i just had to reflash my main firmware..!!


----------



## infra_red_dude (May 5, 2007)

Gaurav said:
			
		

> my personal advice, DON'T TRY IT., you will be void of your warranty.., if you are planning to purchase a new phone then go for it....
> I tried it and my phone could'nt turn on, had to replace it from the service center..... (Scared of installing anything on my new phone)
> The process is just too complicated...



you needn't goto the service center. jus download the default flash files and flash it. this works in the worst case scenario too!


----------



## CINTEL ENTRINO (May 6, 2007)

hey... dtox... i reacently bought the w810i....

 but i dont know how to use the IR port.... how do i use it as a remote.... ??


----------



## infra_red_dude (May 6, 2007)

IR port cannot be used for remote control of any sort.


----------



## gauravakaasid (May 6, 2007)

gr8 piece of info @dtox, thnx. btw, can u post some screenshots too??


----------



## CINTEL ENTRINO (May 6, 2007)

i saw this.... so i asked

 *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=473352&postcount=3


----------



## dtox (May 6, 2007)

gauravakaasid said:
			
		

> gr8 piece of info @dtox, thnx. btw, can u post some screenshots too??



check this video out:
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=qRtzrVT5Xbo

see my attachments for screenshots


----------



## gauravakaasid (May 6, 2007)

^^thank a lot dude. but isnt this in english???


----------



## dtox (May 6, 2007)

^^its in english.. the screenshot i got from a different site..


----------



## Tech.Masti (May 6, 2007)

looks good........


----------



## gauravakaasid (May 6, 2007)

ok, thnx


----------



## hard_rock (Sep 21, 2007)

Thank you very much dtox and infra_red_dude!! 

  How do I backup my existing firmware and other stuff..So that if anything goes wrong I should be able to get my original 810i back.. 

The themes file link isnt working now. i downloaded files from here:
*www.merlinstoll.nl/filedump/Themes/
Is it OK. They also have .swf flash files. Where to copy that.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 21, 2007)

you can find the original firmware on SE-NSE. if you want you may backup the whole FS folder from far manager to save any customisations to the menus, drivers etc.

i guess the .swf files hafta be copied to the desktop folder inside TPA.


----------



## digitizen (Sep 21, 2007)

all this is great . i have a s500i is it possible for me to install just the walkman player from walkman series mobiles without changing the whole firmware .


----------



## hard_rock (Sep 21, 2007)

Can you give me the link to download the themes... The above link has only swf files in some themes. Actual theme will be in .thm  format na..??


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 21, 2007)

digitizen said:
			
		

> all this is great . i have a s500i is it possible for me to install just the walkman player from walkman series mobiles without changing the whole firmware .


i think u can flash that phone to w580i !!! 
u would love an w580i !!!!!!!

the looks of s500i and walkman of w580i is really a cool phone..


in this tut i hv given hunderds of flash menu !



			
				hard_rock said:
			
		

> Can you give me the link to download the themes... The above link has only swf files in some themes. Actual theme will be in .thm  format na..??



*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=67161

i this tut i have also given how to convert non flash themes to flash themes
so u just need the .swf files


----------



## digitizen (Sep 21, 2007)

will flashing to w580i mess my phone ? . if something goes wrong will i be able to go back to the original s500i ?


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 21, 2007)

digitizen said:
			
		

> will flashing to w580i mess my phone ? . if something goes wrong will i be able to go back to the original s500i ?



no u wont mess with it
back up GDFS and flash on !
also make sure u hv the an FS and MAIN of s500i 
coz this can help u flash back


----------



## digitizen (Sep 21, 2007)

well all this gdfs , fs and main sound greek to me . can u please point me to a proper tutorial ... please .


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 21, 2007)

digitizen said:
			
		

> well all this gdfs , fs and main sound greek to me . can u please point me to a proper tutorial ... please .



u do this

just connect your phone to XS++
in my tut to flash k550i to w610i i hv put download link to XS++ !

and it will give details of your phone as soon as u connect to its left !

then just disconnect your phone and see the log file in XS++ folder and post that details here
i can see what are the details of the phone and tell u what next


----------



## digitizen (Sep 21, 2007)

18:06:05| XS++ v1.6.8 Beta Ready !
18:06:05| Executed on Microsoft Windows XP
18:06:14| Attempting to open the interface...
18:06:14| 
18:06:14| Turn off phone
18:06:14| Hold 'C' button on phone and connect phone.
18:06:14| You have 30 seconds.
18:06:14| 
18:06:39| Baseband ID: 9900
18:06:39| Hardware Platform: db2020
18:06:39| Protocol Version: 3.1
18:06:40| Warning: IMEI name does not match GDFS name (IMEI:NULL GDFS:S500)
18:06:40| ...using GDFS name
18:06:40| 
18:06:40| Profiling SEMC phone...
18:06:40| Baseband ID: db2020
18:06:40| OTP CID: 51
18:06:40| EROM CID: 52
18:06:40| EROM Color: Red
18:06:40| IMEI: 35683301xxxxxx
18:06:40| Phone ID: S500
18:06:40| Network: S_ASIA_LEVAN
18:06:40| CDA: CDA102568/110   R8A
18:06:40| Firmware Version: R6BC002
18:06:40| EROM: R3A022
18:06:40| 
18:06:40| Ready for operation!


this is what i found in the text file


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 21, 2007)

digitizen said:
			
		

> 18:06:05| XS++ v1.6.8 Beta Ready !
> 18:06:05| Executed on Microsoft Windows XP
> 18:06:14| Attempting to open the interface...
> 18:06:14|
> ...



u can flash your phone to w580i !!!

all u need now is setool2 lite to back up GDFS

and w580i Main and w580i FS and w580i Customization pack !

try to find out required files on iprotebe

btw u know any differences between s500i and w580i ??? i mean software differences

*www.iprotebe.cz/firmware-w580-cid52-r6bc002

here in iprotebe u can get the FS and Main

just follow my tut to flash k550i to w610i !
the procedure is the same !! expect the FIRMWARE that is  that you use are different ! u need an w580i FS and Main !

but wait i hv to find a Customization Pack for u still
the FS and Main are available already on iprotebe


yes my friend helped to get u CUSTOMIZATION PACK FOR s500i !!

File: W580i_CDA102774_66_R4A_Customized_India.zip
DownloadLink: *rapidshare.com/files/57218645/W580i_CDA102774_66_R4A_Customized_India.zip

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
File: HB1-06_Gen_CDA102568_101_R8A_GENERIC_APAC.zip
DownloadLink: *rapidshare.com/files/57218647/HB1-06_Gen_CDA102568_101_R8A_GENERIC_APAC.zip


those are the rapidshare links !!!

download w580i FS and MAIN and those custom pack and flash !!

later if u want to goto service center u can flash back to s500i using its FS and MAIN and its custom pack which i hv given for backup !!!!

go ahead and flash now !


----------



## hard_rock (Sep 21, 2007)

> Extract FIRST SEFP010044.zip THEN sefp010051.rar to C:\Program Files\Far\Plugins


  In this step shall I replace the sefp.dll second time extraction or extract them to separate folders?
  My 810i have software version R4DB005. But the given file here is W810_*R4EA031*_MAIN_GENERIC_HN_RED49.rar. Is it newer version than mine or older?
     Also please enlighten improve the LOUDNESS of sound..I heard about some acoustic drivers.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 21, 2007)

@digitizen

also download and install SEUS.. sony ericsson update service
coz it install many usb drivers required for flashing.


----------



## digitizen (Sep 21, 2007)

ive already installed seus . now waiting for the completion of downloads of w580 main and fs .


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 21, 2007)

great! i guess wid w580i you'll get FM support too (if i remember rite!). so i guess we can make a community of SE phone flashing ppl on digit forums 

hey digitizen, if everything goes well then create a new thread for this topic wid step by step instructions


----------



## hard_rock (Sep 22, 2007)

I'm getting this..It stops at activating GDFS taking 98% of CPU. 

```
03:45:47| XS++ v1.2 Ready !
03:46:31| Attempting to open the interface...
03:46:31| ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
03:46:31| Turn off phone
03:46:31| Hold C Button on phone and connect phone.
03:46:31| You have 30 seconds.
03:46:31| ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
03:46:37| PORT STATUS: ACTIVE
03:46:37| Baseband ID: 8040
03:46:37| Hardware Platform: db2010 Marita compact
03:46:37| Protocol Version: 3.1
03:46:37| Sending loaders\db2010_cid00_prodid_p3k.bin...
03:46:37| EhM: Failed
03:46:37| ***** Sending PRODUCTION_ID LOADER
03:46:37| Sending loaders\db2010_cid00_prodid_p3k.bin...
03:46:37| EhM: Failed
03:46:37| Error: loaders\db2010_cid00_prodid_p3k.bin is missing
03:46:37| Activating GDFS...
```
Is it a problem or shall I leave for sometime...

K..I found out why its so. My phone is CID 50. So this procedure is not valid to me. I've to use SETOOLS instead of XS++. Got a tutorial here:
*forums.se-nse.net/index.php?showtopic=14443

Also please recommend me good-loud-clear acoustic audio driver for my w810i.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 22, 2007)

hard_rock said:
			
		

> Also please recommend me good-loud-clear acoustic audio driver for *my w810i*.


wait wait wait! you haf a w810i? hey thats a cid 49 phone!


----------



## hard_rock (Sep 22, 2007)

Then why doesnt it open in XS++. I searched about this in SE NSE and some guy having w810i posted same error log...
cHECK THIS THREAD..
*forums.se-nse.net/lofiversion/index.php/t14750.html


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 22, 2007)

guys, help me i'm getting old!  i hafnt been able to visit the SE flashing resources site for sometime now... and i already feel i'm left behind!!  w810i cid50 is news for me!

hard rock, yes u'll need to use setool2 for cid5x phones. there haf been so many acoustic packs, however i feel the original ones by qwerty and toshara are still the best. experiment wid both. you can even mix-match and make ur own ones.


----------



## hard_rock (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanx man..Was confused about this!!!
 I think the latest mobiles are having CID50.. I bought it a month ago and it is manufactured in July 2007.


----------



## dtox (Sep 24, 2007)

hey hard_rock! try blackice's pack as well.. its the best.. get it at se nse forums...


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Sep 24, 2007)

Will this work on W800i which is a convert from k750i?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 24, 2007)

^^^ 

flash menus? - Nope (tho there was some remote possibilities of flash support in some early W800s, but forget it)

acoustic pack? - yes, work wid any SE phone.


----------



## hard_rock (Sep 24, 2007)

I applied flash menus. Interface looks awesome. Now, I want to use acoustic pack, I downloaded toshara n blackice.. there are so many files like BDSS_***.apf, farfield_,BTC_,VHF_,PHF_ etc.

 Could you please tell me which one should I use for louder back speaker volume and headphone clarity. I think there are separate files to boost Call volume,Play volume etc etc.. I dont want to increase all volumes in order to save battery life.

Also how to restore back the original audio acoustics(the present one)??


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 24, 2007)

all files wid "farfield" are related to the loudspeaker and "handset" to the earpiece, the PHF prolly are the headset files.

you need to take a backup of the whole acoustics folder to restore. or i guess you'll find the original ones on the net. search.


----------



## Sykora (Oct 6, 2007)

@infra_red_dude : I want to try this on my new W580, can you tell me if this is possible (or if it is not recommended), and if so which files I'll need?


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Oct 6, 2007)

Sykora said:
			
		

> @infra_red_dude : I want to try this on my new W580, can you tell me if this is possible (or if it is not recommended), and if so which files I'll need?



u can put flash menus..
but use XS++ v2.2 !!

IGNORE The acoustics.. and camera drivers.. stick with ur stock acoustics.. and stock camera drivers !

All instruction here ...



> Tools Needed !
> 
> 1) XS++ v 2.2
> 2) SEUS : Sony Ericsson Update Service
> ...


----------



## Sykora (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks akshay.

A few questions I really have to ask :
1. What exactly can go wrong?
2. How often does that happen?
3. Can it be fixed by SEUS?


----------



## prateek_san (Oct 7, 2007)

hey guys can i try these stuff in w200i ???


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 7, 2007)

@sykora
1)
   a) you may flash the wrong files
   b) you may delete some files inadvertently
   c) you may forget some steps
   d) the system may crash while flashing

2) 99% of the problems are recoverable unless you seriously screw up the erom by flashing the wrong files.

3) erom problems can't be fixed wid seus.

@prateek_san
w200i is currently not supported. wait for sometime.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Oct 7, 2007)

dude don't worry... 99.9 % nothing is goin to happen !! just follow setps..

ur classmate might die due to heart attack ( 99.9 % wont happen ) .. but ur phone won't die

your phone is in warranty and SE will fix it for free because you are not flashing Main And FS !!

my friend got his k550i @ w610i camera repaired for free... they dint get to know that he had flashed it ( ok before giving to service he flashed back to k550i )


----------



## Sykora (Oct 7, 2007)

OK, everything went fine, until I applied the themes. I think I overlooked the fact that my screen is at 240x320, and the theme doesn't resize. Is there anything I can do, or should I look for 240x320 themes? The Walkman skins are similarly small. Are there any places to download skins at that resolution?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 7, 2007)

Get the themes to match your phone's resolution.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Oct 7, 2007)

ok here u go

*rapidshare.com/files/34782554/240_320.zip

also download form here and verify and then use..!

*forums.se-nse.net/index.php?showtopic=15826&st=0&#entry170195


----------

